# Insulating a Brinkmann Vertical Smoker



## jdrouin (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new to the forum and about to purchase a Brinkmann vertical charcoal smoker as my first rig.

I'd like to insulate this smoker for longer-lasting fires and better heat retention. I've seen that some people place fire bricks on the sides of the racks and the top. Others have wrapped it with insulating blankets.

What about lining the interior with insulation? This Reflectix insulation seems to be designed to wrap water heaters, among other things. Do you think this would work?

Bad idea? Any other/better suggestions?

Many thanks,

Jeff


----------



## dewetha (Jun 18, 2012)

that is made to wrap an exterior. i wouldn't put that on the inside.


----------

